# Eye Watering Bill



## TeeMyob (Jan 6, 2013)

Hi,

Just had our second massive bill in two months from AMJASA - Javea Water.

€519 for September - October!

Almost 200 cubic meters of water consumed or 200,000 litres.

House is let out for holiday persiods. But due to the fire, has only been occupied for 5 weeks rather than 8/9.

House is

3 bedroom, 2 bathroom. Sleeps 6. Dishwasher, washing machine and 8x4 Pool. Ver small irregation system for two tiny patches of grass.

June and July was €472.44

Shocked!

Any Advice welcome please?

TeeMyob


----------



## Bodega (Apr 20, 2016)

TeeMyob said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just had our second massive bill in two months from AMJASA - Javea Water.
> 
> ...


Take a peep at your meter. If it is turning slowly, you are consuming. To verify, close your meter valve. If it stops turning, the leak is yours. If the meter is not turning when you inspect it, the leak might be intermittent, as in a problem toilet. Most often, an invisible leak is finding its way to the sewer. History has shown that meters do not malfunction to register more water used. To the contrary, a malfunctioning meter will register less water. If it seems that I am assuming you are actually consuming the stated volume, I am. Many years in the business, and I've yet to see anything other than incorrect meter readings create a situation like yours, and, incorrect readings are an easy thing to sniff out.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

TeeMyob said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just had our second massive bill in two months from AMJASA - Javea Water.
> 
> ...


You probably have a leak. Contact Amjasa. It is known that the water system in some properties suffered damages due to the fire & if it is one of those identified there would have been a note on the gate from Amjasa. There are special arrangements in these cases.

If it's a leak & nothing to do with the fire, get it repaired by a proper legal company & take evidence (photos, proper invoice etc. ) to the Amjasa offices. There are also discounts in that case.

Since the bill before the fire was high, it's likely a longer standing leak


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

I used to read my meters daily and the average was around 0.5 m3 per day - that's with 2 people living in, large garden to water, pool etc.

Once it went up to 1.5 per day and sure enough I found a leak in the irrigation.

As mentioned - look at your meter when everything is switched off - if it is spinning you have a leak.


----------



## kalohi (May 6, 2012)

When we had a leak (due to a cracked pipe under the front patio - brought about by invasive roots from a nearby tree) our home owner's insurance paid for the detective work to find the leak, for the repair and for the excess water bill. We were stunned that it was all covered because our insurance is nothing special, but it was. So it might be worth getting in touch with your insurance company to see what they have to say in your case.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

kalohi said:


> When we had a leak (due to a cracked pipe under the front patio - brought about by invasive roots from a nearby tree) our home owner's insurance paid for the detective work to find the leak, for the repair and for the excess water bill. We were stunned that it was all covered because our insurance is nothing special, but it was. So it might be worth getting in touch with your insurance company to see what they have to say in your case.


Wow! We have just had something similar and the insurance paid for the plumber (who also got to the pipe along the patio wall) and a builder to put up the stone facing again, but we never thought about the bill!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jimenato said:


> I used to read my meters daily and the average was around 0.5 m3 per day - that's with 2 people living in, large garden to water, pool etc.
> 
> Once it went up to 1.5 per day and sure enough I found a leak in the irrigation.
> 
> As mentioned - look at your meter when everything is switched off - if it is spinning you have a leak.


Do you do that now whilst in the UK or is it just an in Spain past time?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We had a bill for almost 700 euros for three months last year. It was because of a leak equivalent to a tap running in the irrigation system pipes. After it was fixed our next bill was 90 euros. 
We have made sure this won't happen again by ensuring the valve of the water supply to the garden irrigation system is firmly in the closed position.
We haven't irrigated this very hot summer and the grass is in reasonable shape, will be even better after the first good rainfall.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Do you do that now whilst in the UK or is it just an in Spain past time?


Good question. 

I did start but gave up.

We do have a water meter here in the UK but that is not common - you really only find them on recently built houses. Our water usage is minimal. 

Our electricity and gas bill (they come from the same supplier) is very informative. It tells us on a monthly basis how we compare with previous years and with other similar homes in the area and also give a projected usage for the 12 months ahead.

They also will suggest if we could get a better deal from a different supplier of which there are dozens.


----------



## src6 (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't know how common they are in Spain, but some pools have auto top-off systems, which can translate to a very large bill for a very hard to locate leak.


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

There is also the possibility , although it might be remote that it has been used for the fire ? If you have an auto pool top -up it would just keep refilling.
I don't know about up your way but down here all pool licences are the same as 'depositos' & applying for a licence for a pool you give automatic permission for the water to be used in the event of fires. It isn't uncommon to see helicopters draining pools for water to use to fight fires.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> There is also the possibility , although it might be remote that it has been used for the fire ? If you have an auto pool top -up it would just keep refilling.
> I don't know about up your way but down here all pool licences are the same as 'depositos' & applying for a licence for a pool you give automatic permission for the water to be used in the event of fires. It isn't uncommon to see helicopters draining pools for water to use to fight fires.



We had 28 aircraft up & yes helicopters were taking water from pools. Even draining an average sized pool wouldn't have used water to that value though. And not spread over two bills, which cover 4 months use. The main firefighting lasted only two and a half days, amazingly.

Amjasa is however also offering discounts for those whose pool water _was_ used. Most aircraft were dipping into the sea though. It was incredible to watch.


----------



## TeeMyob (Jan 6, 2013)

Currently being investigated, I think it is the small irrigation system. That and May-July, the pool is heated to 29c

I thnk the irrigation system has a leak when on.

I have invested in a solar pool cover.


----------

